# New pics of my super pretty babies! lots of pics



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Millies babies have now got their markings - they'll be broken black tans (both mam and dad are broken black tans)









Here's Poppy's babies - i moved all the pink eyed babies to the left (these are my first pink eyed babies)









Bruisers babies:









...and some close up pics of Bruisers babies - one has a lovely cross on his back 








(runt) 








(runt 2)








and the other cuties in the litter

























What are the colours for the last two pics?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute
I like the one with the cross on its back.
You have alot of brokens


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I like my brokens, i think it's because you never quite know what markings they're going to get, they're all so different...i love it  the buck i have is a broken black tan, and he tends to dominate the genes....except for the pink eyed babies, they take after their mam  xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! They are some lovely babes and I have a touch of the green-eyed monster :mrgreen:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I only have a few brokens, but they should be changing,lol


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I keep thinking of breeding other non-broken lines, but i just find the random markings so cute. Plus, since i'm breeding pet quality, not show quality mice, the brokens seem really popular. Though I do have 7 pink eyed whites in one of my current litters, so if theres a boy in there he may be a keeper  as both my bucks are brokens. I only use the one buck at the moment, as the other isn't quite big enough to match my does and i really don't think my girls would put up with his immature behaviour for very long lol.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They look like little maps!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: never looked at them that way lol, good one Jack!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great markings; I think the babies in the last two pix are cinnamon.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

miss.understood said:


> :lol: never looked at them that way lol, good one Jack!


Every time I see mice with this kind of recessive white spotting, they remind me of maps of Norway, with its crazy coast and fjords. 



moustress said:


> Great markings; I think the babies in the last two pix are cinnamon.


They're red (Ay in the UK or e/e in the US) or brindle (Avy/* in the US).

Cinnamon is browner and ticked.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OOH! red? these are my first red babies then  awesome! their mother was this one (shown here looking very fat lol)







is that cinnamon or agouti broken?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I would say agouti. Cinnamon mice can vary a lot: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... namon.html

...but they generally have a deep slate(ish) undercoat when you blow their fur back. I suspect your little guys have no undercoat. You're in the US, right? Is the father red/yellow? If he's not, then the babies must be recessive yellow (AKA recessive red).


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks agouti.
Ive had some recessive yellows that looked red (true reds arent common in the US, oly a few breeders have them)


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in the UK hunni. Their dad is broken black tan. Here he is








The mother mouse (the agouti) in the first pic, was bred from this male and my grey/white female.
I bred the agouti doe with her brother - of the same colourings, again, broken. and we got a whole mix in the litter: Broken blacks, grey/white brokens, red :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you certain he's the father? Do mice have milkmen?

Seriously, though...I don't know how they could be red with those parents. Maybe moustress was right and they are cinnamon, although if they are they're the reddest/yellowest cinnamons I've ever seen. Maybe they look that way because their hair hadn't grown in much yet. When they have more hair, maybe you could post pictures again? Hmm...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They 'do' look ticked to me... but I do agree that they are very bright/red looking for cinnamons!

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This is exactly why there should be universal computer screen standards--they look self on my screen!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, here we go....*for the record i'm going to try not to confuse myself here, let alone you guys* :lol:

Danger (broken black tan) was bred with Lily (Diluted silver agouti) = Bruiser (Broken Agouti Doe)

Also from the litter produced from Lily and Danger, there was a boy (Cookie) This is him:








So cookie + Bruiser = 








which lead to the 'red' turning out like this:









Does that make sense? :? it was deffo Danger + Lily = Bruiser and Cookie

then....
Bruiser + Cookie = a whole mix of babies, including 2 reds


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

So looking at the babies....the two grey and white babies.....look like their grandmother (Lily)
The two black and white look like their grandad (Danger)
and the other two reds 'could' look like a very rich line from their parents?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

*goes for a lay down* :lol: :lol:


----------

